# [SOLVED] VB 6.0 on Vista



## Bv202 (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

On school, we need to work with VB 6.0 (yeah, the school is too poor to buy recent software...). Anyways, it works fine on my VM with XP, but it's really slow there, so I want it to run on Vista.

The teacher gave me a cd of it, but once I try to install it, I get the 'this program has known compability problems' error. If I click on 'look for solutions' button, it just gives me a page telling me I need to contact MS for it. Installation went fine and it looks like it runs with one exeption: If I drag an object to the forms it's a bit 'laggy'. 

Here is a screenshot of what I mean:


I know VB6 isn't support by MS anymore, but is there a Vista fix or something? I need it for school and VM's are dump:laugh:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

Ask your instructor if VB 8 would work just as well. I can give you a link to a free Visual Studio Express Ed. that has Visual Basic 8.0. I can't see any reason why VB8 would not work.

If that does not work out, you could try running VB6 in Compatibility Mode.


----------



## Bv202 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

Hi,

The link would be nice, I'll ask him 
If I make something in VB 8, will I be able to open it in VB 6?

Compability mode didn't work..


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

You can find all of the free Express Ed. programs here: http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/default.aspx

Yes, the Visual Studio Express Ed. (2008) for Visual Basic can be used with Visual Basic 6. Just be sure to select the correct option at first-time use.


----------



## cleveivy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

Hi!
I've had the same problem. Just go to the Control Panel -> System -> Advanced system settings -> Performance settings and under Visual Effects tab untick Enable desktop composition. It worked for me.

Regards,
cleveivy


----------



## clementcoolguy (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

yeh cleveivy is right - or u can just right click the shortcut, click properties, compitability tab, then tick "Disable desktop composition". This basically temporarily disables Aero (the culprit behind the uber lag T____T) while you run V.B. 6.0 and automatically reinstates it once you exit the program.


----------



## Bv202 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: VB 6.0 on Vista*

Thank you very much for that (and sorry for the slow reply).
Works fine now


----------



## clementcoolguy (Sep 29, 2008)

np =D our sdd teacher said the skools gonna update to VB.NEt soon anyway =( u cant even draw lines in it the new one...vb6 is the best version -.-'


----------

